# E Z Boardwalk video



## David Van Asperen

Hope this video works as well as the E Z Boardwalk 40 I sure had fun and am ready to do more milling a dream come true.
Dave

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Awesome! You got it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

woodtickgreg said:


> Awesome! You got it.


Yep it only took my wife 2 1/2 hours but I got it. Thanks to all for the help and encouragement she sure did appreciate it.
Dave

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's been so long since I did one I'm gonna have to figure it out all over again if I do another one.


----------



## HomeBody

Is that the big machine that cuts 40" or the smaller one? Gary


----------



## woodtickgreg

HomeBody said:


> Is that the big machine that cuts 40" or the smaller one? Gary


It's the big one.


----------



## barry richardson

Congrats! I'm green with envy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Someone is having fun! 

David what's the max cut between guides on that wide boy? 

Also I noticed you're raising your head for drag back while leaving the blade engaged versus disengaging your blade and dragging back without moving the head. If you disengage the blade you won't have to raise the head and lose your reference. Even though you can make the metal note on your scale where it was, and then do the math on the other end, I find it much easier and quicker to disengage and drag-back at the end of the cut. You'll get good enough with it that you cut beyond the end f the log, allowing just the outer cutting edge of the blade to go through the log and leaving the rest of the blade resting on the log. 

You will also get good enough to time the disengaging of the blade right as it pushes through the log and dragging back right as the tailer removes the board. When you mill alone, you will definitely be milling this way so might as well start practicing it now. Is your blade engaged by centrifugal clutch or belt driven?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## David Van Asperen

Of I recall correctly it is 32 inches between guides. @Kevin Those are great tips and I hope to mill enough to get that good. This WB site is my lifeline for information that would take a lifetime for me to obtain. Thanks to all for the encouragemt and insight. Makes for a enjoyable experience
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

I just got a serious case of mill envy. His is way bigger than mine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have wanted that mill for a long time, so I am enjoying watching your videos. More please! lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

@HomeBody this the 40 the larger of their 2 mills
@Kevin forgot to answer your ? it is belt drive and I looked up some spec that were published in the April 2008 Sawmill and Woodlot
the distance between guides is 34 inches I have not yet measured it but will next time I have visitation rights
@woodtickgreg if I stir up the courage to ask my wife ( Kim ) to post another video what would you like to see. If your request is doable on my end then it will be done?
Thanks again to all for making this such a fun experience, learning is at least half the fun

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Your funny David, anything, lol. It's just cool to watch. I love milling and have wanted one of those mills for a long time. I would like to see a full cut on some wide logs, or whatever. Happy that your having fun with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

Very cool indeed, great video.
Now what you do is let your wife know that you will, in fact, return home on time after a certain amount of time has passed. Try not to let her know that you have no clue as to how long a "certain amount" actually is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

@woodtickgreg soon I hope

Reactions: Like 1


----------

